# Ferry cross the Seine



## julesanian (Mar 22, 2019)

Gad that was a fright ! Sat Nav brought us here to get across the Seine by ferry !! ⛴. Couldn’t understand this  as it’s set for No Tolls’ , plus large van dimensions - no problem tho ,  ferry is FREE !
They put us on last and did something fancy with the ramps to make it easy for us to embark. 
Location is at Heurteauville.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 22, 2019)

A couple of years back we stayed on the Cherry Farm aire just down the road and could see it travelling backwards and forwards across the Seine    :idea:

P.S.

Why the jaunty angle or were you drunk        :scared:        :lol-049:


----------



## julesanian (Mar 22, 2019)

Haha , not drunk lol just a 'rough' crossing ...


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 22, 2019)

There is a notice saying  'no pedestrians' , but they swarm on anyway.


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 22, 2019)

We were directed there too by the sat nav, saw the ferry and turned back, not knowing it was free!
Drove on to the bridge down stream.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 24, 2019)

I have been over the Bridge and was a bit disappointed as I thought the Pont De  Normandie was bigger that that,, It is,  The one I went over even had a tractor lane for local farmers but still pretty impressive for a FREE  bridge.   Pont De N is a lot bigger and cost a lot too.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 25, 2019)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I have been over the Bridge and was a bit disappointed as I thought the Pont De  Normandie was bigger that that,, It is,  The one I went over even had a tractor lane for local farmers but still pretty impressive for a FREE  bridge.  * Pont De N is a lot bigger and cost a lot too.*




Didn`t cost us a penny last time we went over it    :dance:

The toll booth i entered wouldn`t accept our Caxton card, credit card, cash and the intercom didn`t work either, we tried for what seemed like ages    :rolleyes2:

As you can imagine the Froggies were getting rather annoyed with us especially as it was approx 11.45am and they were all panicking for their baguettes   :scared:

An English speaking staff member appeared from nowhere, saw the problem opened the barrier ( don`t know how ) and waved us through        :wave:


----------



## carol (Mar 26, 2019)

Went on one today - stupidly parked in the car park overnight! The noise :mad1:. Unbelievable that it’s free!


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 26, 2019)

Wish the Mersey crossing was free


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 26, 2019)

carol said:


> Went on one today - stupidly parked in the car park overnight! The noise :mad1:. Unbelievable that it’s free!



Free probably encourages people to save fuel and help the environment. Seems a good idea to me ...


----------



## carol (Mar 26, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Free probably encourages people to save fuel and help the environment. Seems a good idea to me ...



Exactly, but can you imagine that happening in the UK where we can’t even park for free?


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 26, 2019)

Not a chance!


----------

